# Minecraft_Optifine lässt sich nicht installieren



## Enter-Haken (23. Juni 2021)

Hi Leute,
Ich versuche gerade auf einem Windows 64bit Rechner Optifine zu installieren. Java ist auf dem letzten Stand. Die zugehörigen Tutorials und Beschreibungen alle brav durchgelesen und entsprechend gemacht.
ABER
ich sehe kein Optifine in MC. Auch nicht wenn ich das Häckchen bei 'modding' setze. 
Wo ist der Fehler.
Ich habe bereits MC de- und reinstalliert (habe aber den Eindruck das war nur der Launcher) und nochmal Optifine offline bei abgeschaltetem Virusprogramm installiert. Pustekuchen. (Drüberinstalliert, nicht gelöscht)
WAS MACHE ICH FALSCH, wo kann ich überprüfen woran es liegt?
Alle sagen es sei soooo einfach Shader zu installieren und ich brech mir einen ab (Shader sind im Endeffekt das Ziel).
Bin sehr dankbar für Eure Tipps!!!
Andreas


----------



## Enter-Haken (24. Juni 2021)

Hi, hm, mir scheint ich habe wohl eine sehr komplizierte Frage oder das falsche Unterforum gewählt. Ich schließe das mal hier und eröffne neu in PC SW Problemen.


----------



## StevenFowler (11. November 2021)

Maybe you did something wrong during the installation process? me too, then i downloaded another version at daha fazla gör and it worked


----------

